# Chiodos Vocal Cover



## SNiPerWolF (Sep 6, 2010)

-delete-


----------



## Jude (Sep 6, 2010)

WAY better than I expected it to be honestly.
Hmm... you seemed to cut some of the lyrics off a little early.
Other than that, you did a really good job.

Edit: You didn't even _attempt_ the screaming? I take it back :V


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Sep 6, 2010)

im not a screamer nor am i going learn to scream haha beacuse i dont want to even risk fucking my voice up haha no vocal nodes for me thank you


----------



## Jude (Sep 6, 2010)

rofl, that's fine. still sounded great.


----------

